# Westie Grooming



## pandaramic (Jan 27, 2012)

We recently added a Westie to our family, and I am pretty clueless on when it comes to grooming them. My other dog is a schnauzer, so I am pretty good with that one, as I just take him to the groomer 3-4 times a year for a cut and bathe him once a month.

I know I want to keep his hard coat, but what do I need to do in order to maintain it? 
If I use a Mars Coat King, do I still need to regularly take him to the groomer for shape-ups?
How often should I bathe him and what kind of shampoo? I read that Westies can have sensitive skin issues.

Do you guys have any tips or advice?

Thanks! [=


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

He should do fine with that same schedule. The top coat really doesn't require any maintenance, he shakes it out and it always looks great. We get it cut short for camping trips cause those grass burrs will work themselves right up against his skin and have to be cut out with a razor. I hate that cause it takes awhile to grow back out. We bathe him in Heinz whitening formula shampoo. He's got an alergy to some kind of pollen, which shows up in the spring as red skin on his belly and toes. One injection a year takes care of it. He's a tough little guy, a big dog in a small package -- I don't know what we'd do without him.


----------



## colorblind123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the information. Thinking of getting a Westie.


----------



## carlaj (Mar 1, 2012)

My rescue westie has a lot of skin issues and the BEST shampoo I have used (and I have tried many) is Nizoral which you can by in the pharmacy or grocery. Even if your westie skin is fine now, it will keep the bacteria and yeast at bay when it does flare up in the spring due to allergies. Make sure to let is soak for at least 10 minutes before rinsing. Hand-stripping is crucial if you want to maintain the wire coat , but you may wish to go to the groomer to help shape and cut if you like the look of the kelti(westie) cut.


----------



## pandaramic (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I've noticed that my Westie seems to be more itchy than my other dog. Sometimes he gets upset that he can't reach and itch. I've caught him scratching his back on furniture. I am switching over to a different food for sensitive skin & allergies to see if that will help. I will try out the shampoo when its time for the next bath.

I've used a coat king and have used it once, but I'm not sure how often I should be using it.


----------



## carlaj (Mar 1, 2012)

I think about once a week should do it..it is a good idea to dull the stripper with a file or something to prevent it from hurting the skin...also just pull out the wirey long hairs to encourage new growth.
If your westie is itchy , it is a good idea to shampoo often . It is no longer true to avoid baths because the old shampoos were harsh but frequent bathing will keep the yeasts down and remove old skin cells and prevent bacteria from harbouring on the skin. A good food is crucial especially one high in protein and no starches/fillers/soy.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

pandaramic said:


> We recently added a Westie to our family, and I am pretty clueless on when it comes to grooming them. My other dog is a schnauzer, so I am pretty good with that one, as I just take him to the groomer 3-4 times a year for a cut and bathe him once a month.
> 
> I know I want to keep his hard coat, but what do I need to do in order to maintain it?
> If I use a Mars Coat King, do I still need to regularly take him to the groomer for shape-ups?
> ...


. If you want to keep the coat hard, you will have to either learn how to hand strip or find a groomer in your area who does it. Be aware, it's difficult to find a groomer who knows how, and it's expensive. Never ever clip with clippers, that allows the undercoat to overgrow, giving the coat that soft, fluffy texture which is very undesirable. 
also, bathing softens the coat, typically terriers don't need to be bathed all that much, except for perhaps their feet, legs, tummy, and beard when they get dirty.

Yes, westies are known for their allergies and skin issues....if you aren't going to rescue, find a reputable breeder. They are your best bet for a healthy dog. REPUTABLE is the key word. A good breeder tests her dogs for diseases common to the breed and strives to breed healthy dogs that match up to the standard as per the AKC. Typically, they are very involved in the dog world, showing for conformation as well as performance. Of course, there is still a chance your dog could have allergies and other skin issues.  I've found though, that well bred terriers who have their coats properly cared for ( stripped) have fewer skin problems. I believe that it's because as you pull the dead coat out, you also clean out the pores in the dogs skin, therefore keeping them from getting clogged and causing problems. Good diet is another key.

If you would like, you can pm me the area you are in and I can ask on the grooming forum I'm on if anyone is close or knows someone close who hand strips. Also, if you do find a breeder, many times they can teach you how to properly groom your dog. 

HTH!


----------



## splattergirl (Mar 2, 2013)

any recs for a hair stripper in Toronto area? would be very much [email protected]@


----------

